# Tips zur Reparatur zum PC

## pablo_supertux

Hi

eine Freundin von mir hat mir ihren PC (Acer, Model mir unbekannt) gebracht, den ich vor einem Jahr eingerichtet habe (damals hab ich die neuste Ubuntu Version genommen).

Sie sagte mir, wenn sie den anmacht, würde die Betriebssystemauswahl (grub) erscheinen und wenn sie dann "Ubuntu" wählt, dann käme nur "Starting up" und würde nichts mehr machen. Sie meinte, sie hätte ein Update gemacht aber sei unterbrochen worden (oder so) und fürchtete, dass es daran liegt.

Der Rechner ist jetzt bei mir und ich kam erstmal nicht so weit, BIOS (phoenix) bootet aber irgendwie bekam ich die Grub Auswahl nicht. Stattdessen war der Rechner wie eingefriert, die Tastatur war wie tot, Num-Lock hat dauerhaft geblinkt aber sonst ging nichts mehr.

Ich habe versucht dann beim booten F12 zu drücken, um die bootende Partition auszuwählen und plötzlich bekam ich da die Grub Auswahl. Da ich dachte, dass es vielleicht an einer kernel-panic lag, selektierte ich "ubuntu" und ließ es ohn splash um Verbose Modus starten. Das System startete ohne Probleme. Ich wollte dann ein Backup von ihren Daten machen und schaute zuerst, wie das mit dem Update-Status war. Es schien keine Probleme zu geben und dann merkte ich, dass alles tot war, ich konnte die Maus nicht bewegen, ssh tot, Tastatur tot. Ich habe ein Neustart gemacht und habe dann versucht das System nochmal zu booten. Dieses mal bekam ich "Starting up" und mehr nicht.

Nach einem erneuten Neustart versuchte ich es nochmal, doch dieses Mal ist es sogar eingefroren, während die Menü-Auswahl von Grub abgezeigt wurde. Ich wollte dann eine Gentoo-live-cd starten aber weit ich nicht: zwischendurch ist der Rechner immer irgendwo eingefroren.

Ich wartete eine Stunde und versuchte nocheinmal, dieses Mal startete ich memtest und ließ es Paar Stunden laufen (so 5 oder 6 Stunden). Da es keine Fehler gefunden wurde, habe ich es abgebrochen und versuchte nun die neuste Ububtu Version zu booten. Doch jetzt hatte ich dasselbe Problem wie vorhin, irgendwo auf der Strecke bleibt der Rechner eingefroren und es passiert nichts. Wenn ich die Kiste ein bisschen "abkühlen lasse", sprich so 10 Minuten ausgeschaltet lasse, scheint dann alles wieder zu gehen. Ob es mit der CPU-Temperatur zusammen hängt? Der CPU-Lüfter läuft jedenfalls.

Ich dachte, es wäre ein RAM Problem, aber memtest fand keine Fehler. Hab sogar die Festplatte entfernt und versucht (könnte ja sein), aber dran hat sich nichts geändert. Ich stehe jetzt da mit meinem Latein am Ende, was könnte das Problem sein und wie kann ich es herausfinden?

----------

## schachti

Erster Schritt ist immer eine Sichtprüfung: Laufen alle Lüfter? Sind evtl. Lüfter/Kühlkörper stark mit Staub vollgesetzt? Sind die Elkos auf dem Mainboard ok? Sitzen sämtliche Karten fest in den Slots, sitzen sämtliche Kabel fest?

Das Problem hört sich stark nach einem Stromversorgungs- oder Wärmeproblem an. Du könntest versuchen, Netzteil, Mainboard und CPU abwechselnd zu ersetzen oder in einem anderen Rechner zu testen, das sind meiner Meinung nach (neben dem RAM) die ersten Kandidaten, die das beschriebene Verhalten verursachen könnten.

----------

## py-ro

Der vollständigkeit halber, nur weil Memtest keine Fehler findet, muss der RAM nicht in Ordnung sein. Gerade erst wieder mit meinem Notebook gehabt.

Py

----------

## schachti

Das stimmt - ich habe sogar schon von einem Bekannten gehört, bei dem ein reproduzierbarer Fehler in Memtest erst nach 2 Tagen aufgetreten ist.

Zusammen mit der Info, dass der PC nach dem Booten eines OS regelmäßig nach scheinbar wenigen Minuten einfriert, tippe ich aber eher auf eine andere Ursache.

----------

## ScytheMan

Bevor du nach dem Fehler suchst, ist ein Backup der Daten, falls sie keines haben sollte, ratsam. 

D.h. die Festplatte ausbauen und irgendwo anschließen und ziehen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hi

danke für die Antworten

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Erster Schritt ist immer eine Sichtprüfung: Laufen alle Lüfter? Sind evtl. Lüfter/Kühlkörper stark mit Staub vollgesetzt? Sind die Elkos auf dem Mainboard ok? Sitzen sämtliche Karten fest in den Slots, sitzen sämtliche Kabel fest?
> 
> 

 

Ja, das habe ich bereits gemacht. Die Lüfter laufen noch und stark verstaubt sind sie auch nicht. Nachdem der Rechner eingefroren ist, habe ich im BIOS die CPU-Temperatur angeschaut und sie lag bei 30 Grad, also auch nichts schlimmes für einen Pentium 4.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Problem hört sich stark nach einem Stromversorgungs- oder Wärmeproblem an. Du könntest versuchen, Netzteil, Mainboard und CPU abwechselnd zu ersetzen oder in einem anderen Rechner zu testen, das sind meiner Meinung nach (neben dem RAM) die ersten Kandidaten, die das beschriebene Verhalten verursachen könnten.

 

Hab mir schon gedacht, dass etwas mit dem Netzteil vielleicht nicht stimmt, aber wenn die Stromversorgung nicht stimmt, dann würde der Rechner eher von alleine neustarten (zumindest kenne ich das so).

Mainboard und CPU abwechselnd testen und ersetzen kann ich leider nicht  :Sad:  da mein Rechner ein AMD Rechner ist und da kann ich die Sachen nicht einfach austauschen.

Gibt es eine bessere Möglichkeit auf mögliche RAM Fehler zu prüfen, ohne memtest zu verwenden?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bevor du nach dem Fehler suchst, ist ein Backup der Daten, falls sie keines haben sollte, ratsam. 
> 
> D.h. die Festplatte ausbauen und irgendwo anschließen und ziehen.
> ...

 

Das habe ich bereits gestern getan.

----------

## py-ro

Bei instabiler Spannung kann es auch zum einfrieren des Rechners kommen, wenn du die anderen Komponenten nicht austauschen kannst, würde ich es beim Netzteil erstmal auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.

Py

----------

## pablo_supertux

ich glaube, Netzteil kann ich schon von mir ausbauen und dort testen.

Danke für die Antworten

----------

## franzf

Ein Bekannter hatte auch sonderbare Probleme, bei dem lag es angeblich an einer leeren Mainboard-Batterie. (kann ich nicht prüfen, hatte auch noch nie derlei Probleme)

Hat deine Bekannte einen FreakyFriend, der vllt. mal etwas an den BIOS-Settings herumgespielt hat? Evtl. Speicher/CPU-Spannung höher gedreht? (wenn die TEMP nicht wirklich hoch geht, ist das wohl eher nicht der Fall...)

Ich hab hier mal (um zu testen ob mein AthlonX3 ein PhenomX4 ist) am BIOS rumgedreht, und hatte absolut komische Probleme. Auf Failsave-Defaults zurück gestellt und gut wars.

----------

## pablo_supertux

wenn die bios betterie leer ist, dann sieht man daran, dass das Datum auf irgendwann in 2002 zurückgesetzt wird.

sie hat erwähnt, dass ein Bekannter die Treiber für den Drucker installiert hat, aber ich weiß nicht, ob er auch die BIOS Settings geändert hat. Das ist eine gute Idee, ich werde die defaults zurücksetzen und ausprobieren.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

nope das ist höchstwahrscheinlich ein bios-problem

ich hab in der Vergangenheit von einem ähnlichen Problem bei Packard Bell Rechnern gelesen bei denen der Rechner nach ungefähr 5 Minuten einfriert und nix mehr geht

in dem Fall hilft wohl nur noch ein Bios-Update (falls es eines gibt) - das Risiko wird aber sehr hoch sein, dass das Teil "gebrickt" wird, wenn es mittendrin im Flashvorgang 

sich aufhängt   :Laughing:   - ähm -   :Confused: 

du kannst ja mal nach dem Modell googeln und nachschauen, ob es ein bekanntes Problem mit dieser Reihe ist ...

viel Glück jedenfalls  :Smile: 

----------

## mv

Auf schachtis Tipp mit den Elkos möchte ich nochmal hinweisen: Das war nämlich mal bei mir die Ursache für ein ähnliches Problem. Obwohl sie "fast" normal aussahen, waren sie hinüber, und das hat genau diese Stromschwankungen zum Effekt, die irgendwann zum Einfrieren führen.

----------

## schachti

 *mv wrote:*   

> Auf schachtis Tipp mit den Elkos möchte ich nochmal hinweisen: Das war nämlich mal bei mir die Ursache für ein ähnliches Problem. Obwohl sie "fast" normal aussahen, waren sie hinüber, und das hat genau diese Stromschwankungen zum Effekt, die irgendwann zum Einfrieren führen.

 

Genau das ist mir selbst nämlich auch schon passiert.   :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also ich tippe wie schon die anderen auf Elkos die defekt sind. Idealerweise platzen die an der Sollbruchstelle und du hast die Schweinerei überall in der Umgebung des Elkos oder zumindest weissen, kristalisierten Schaum auf dem entsprechenden Elko.

Manchmal sieht man aber auch gar nichts. Da muss man dann fast schon mit einer Lupe suchen um zu sehen, dass da eine Wölbung auf dem Deckel drinn ist. Manchmal kann man es auch erfühlen. Ich hatte mal einen Dell Rechner der auf den ersten Augenschein keinen defekt hatte. Jedoch mit genügend Licht, einem Vergrösserungslass und den Fingerkuppen konnte ich die defekten Elkos finden. Dell hat mir zwar erst nicht geglaubt, ich konnte Sie dann jedoch dazu überreden das MoBo auszutauschen und schwupps. Keine Probleme mehr. Einige Monate später dann das selbe bei einem baugleichen, anderen Rechner. Da wusste die Hotline dann aber schon bescheid, dass die verbauten Elkos dieser Serie wohl minderwertig waren und haben Anstandslos ersetzt.

Wenn du tatsächlich einen defekten Elko findest kannst du wohl nicht mehr viel tun, dann hat das MoBo nur noch Schrottwert! Ausser du hast solchen dussel wie ich. Mein P4 System hat nach einer Überhitzung ebenfalls zwei Elkos geschrottet. Nach dem abkühlen funktionierte das System einwandfrei. Jedoch immer wenn ich "richtig feste" am herunterladen war, schmierte das System ab. Ich habe dann gesehen, dass in der Umgebung der CPU zwei Elkos ein wenig gewölbt sind, welche sehr nahe am Onboard Ethernet Chip liegen. Mein Glück war nun, dass ich mein 3.4GHz P4 System durch das heruntertakten auf 3.1Ghz stabilisieren konnte. Seither läuft es halt einfach etwas langsamer, aber alle funktioniert bestens.

Falls du definitiv keine Unregelmässigkeit bei einem Elko feststellen kannst, könnte es auch an den BIOS Settings liegen. Am besten du fotografierst mit einer Digicam alle Settings ab oder schreibst diese ab. Dann setzt du die Settings auf "default" zurück und schaust einmal ob da mehr geht. Ich habe so mal ein System wieder lauffähig gebracht, bei dem ein "Computer Experte" drann war, der im BIOS rumgespielt hat. Je nachdem wie das System konfiguriert war (z.B. wenn du das RAID vom BIOS drinn hattest etc.) kann es sein, dass du gar nicht mehr von HD booten kannst. Dann würde ich zum testen - und um die default BIOS Settings nicht zu verändern - einfach einmal eine Life CD booten und schauen wie lange die stabil läuft.

Läuft alles und hast du keine Probleme, kannst du sukzessiv EINE Option nach der anderen wieder in den Zustand bringen, wie es Ursprünglich war. Irgendwann wirst du so den Fehlerhaften Setting finden. Je nachdem kannst du dann vielleicht ohne diesen Setting leben oder du weisst dann zumindest wo das Problem liegt.

Just my 2 Cents

STiGMaTa_ch

----------

## misterjack

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Wenn du tatsächlich einen defekten Elko findest kannst du wohl nicht mehr viel tun, dann hat das MoBo nur noch Schrottwert!

 

Mit versierten Lötkenntnissen kann man die austauschen. Die auf MoBos verbauten kann man im Internet beziehen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Wenn du tatsächlich einen defekten Elko findest kannst du wohl nicht mehr viel tun, dann hat das MoBo nur noch Schrottwert! 
> 
> Mit versierten Lötkenntnissen kann man die austauschen. Die auf MoBos verbauten kann man im Internet beziehen.

 

Da hast du natürlich recht   :Very Happy:  . Aber ich ging jetzt einfach davon aus, dass pablo_supertux diese Kenntnisse sowie die entsprechend nötige Ausrüstung dazu nicht hat.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich werde nachschauen, ob ich etwas an dem Elkos finden kann, vielleicht hat es schon was damit zu tun, denn das Problem ist "von heute auf morgen" aufgetreten.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*    *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Wenn du tatsächlich einen defekten Elko findest kannst du wohl nicht mehr viel tun, dann hat das MoBo nur noch Schrottwert! 
> 
> Mit versierten Lötkenntnissen kann man die austauschen. Die auf MoBos verbauten kann man im Internet beziehen. 
> 
> Da hast du natürlich recht   . Aber ich ging jetzt einfach davon aus, dass pablo_supertux diese Kenntnisse sowie die entsprechend nötige Ausrüstung dazu nicht hat.

 

Ein Profi mit dem Lötkolben bin ich nicht, aber durch meine Arbeit bediengt musste ich schon tausdenmal zum Lötkolben greifen, wobei ich bei einem Mainboard lieber selber nicht machen würde  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

So, ich habe gestern abend das Netzteil ausgetauscht und das von meinem Rechner eingesetzt.

Windows konnte booten, zwar langsam aber es ging.

Bei Ubuntu kam ich weiter aber an acpi ist er stehen geblieben. Generell kann ich weder die GentooLiveCD noch die Ubuntu-InstallationsCD booten.

Es scheint so, als wäre das Natzteil schon schuldig aber nicht alleine. Ich weiß gar nicht weiter, muss ich sagen.

----------

## py-ro

Das stützt die Theorie der Elkos, evtl. hat das System mal einen unschönen Spannungsstoss abbekommen.

Kondensator

So sieht ein offensichtlich defekter aus, darunter ist einer der "nur" eine kleine Beule hat, der ist aber auch hin.

Py

----------

## pablo_supertux

Also, die sehen alle noch intakt aus, aber das heißt nicht, dass sie auch funktionsfähig sind.

Ich habe diese Freundin angeboten, falls ich das Problem nicht beheben kann, einen Rechnen für sie zu aufzubauen. Ich denke, es ist eher langsam an der Zeit das zu machen, oder?

----------

